# Any Kahr Owners



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

I found a used E9 Steel frame at a local shop today for $300 is this a decent price?


----------



## wproctwproct (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm not real familiar with the E9, but I've always wanted a steel framed Kahr, and found a new K9 at a gunshow about 2 months ago and paid $445 + tax for it and was thrilled to death.


----------



## greenjeans (Jan 14, 2007)

A buddy of mine has one and it is a nice weapon. It was their steel frame economy model. It's kinda like the steel framed CW version. If in decent shape, I'd buy it.


----------



## lovain1932 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey I appreciate the feedback I think I'll go and get it tomorrow


----------



## wproctwproct (Mar 5, 2008)

lovain1932 said:


> Hey I appreciate the feedback I think I'll go and get it tomorrow


Great. Looking forward to a range report and PICTURES!


----------

